# Incel shoots and kills people in UK because he cannot attract women or lose weight!



## Chadethnic101 (Aug 13, 2021)

Oh no boyos it's happened.
Jake Davidson goes on a shooting spree in UK and kills 3 women and 2 men, posted on his YouTube, wonder if he was a member here JFL


Kennisgeving voor omleiding


----------



## highschoolneverends (Aug 13, 2021)

He couldn’t lose weight? Thyroid problem? Or did he not go on a calorie deficit?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Aug 13, 2021)

highschoolneverends said:


> He couldn’t lose weight? Thyroid problem? Or did he not go on a calorie deficit?


Couldn't stick to a calorie deficit lol, was probs lazy and just negative about everything


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Aug 13, 2021)

Blackpilled going mainstream boyos, prepare for super competition- ascend ASAP everybody do what you can!


----------



## .👽. (Aug 13, 2021)

nigga is 22 and already goes ER 

meanwhile chads like @RichmondBread looksmaxxing at 40yo


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Aug 13, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> nigga is 22 and already goes ER


The UK Elliott Rodger 😂😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Aug 13, 2021)

sounds like a weak minded pussy tbh, could of easily improved his looks and mindset.


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Aug 13, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Oh no boyos it's happened.
> Jake Davidson goes on a shooting spree in UK and kills 3 women and 2 men, posted on his YouTube, wonder if he was a member here JFL
> 
> 
> Kennisgeving voor omleiding


Poor people, they had nothing to do with his problems yet they are dead because this faggot couldn't stand a diet.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Aug 13, 2021)

PingPong said:


> sounds like a weak minded pussy tbh, could of easily improved his looks and mindset.


Tbh I think a lot of incels do genuinely need some therapy to get a more positive and ambitious outlook on their life


----------



## wristcel (Aug 13, 2021)

He HAD to have posted here lol


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Aug 13, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 1268901
> 
> 
> He HAD to have posted here lol
> ...


Ahhh man, last thing we want is normies coming here


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 13, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 1268901
> 
> 
> He HAD to have posted here lol
> ...


Fat version of @triggered


----------



## Deleted member 14303 (Aug 13, 2021)

He didn’t even look that bad tbh if he leanmaxxed he could of ascended


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## wristcel (Aug 13, 2021)

i'm not sure if my mind is now screwed when it comes to judging looks due totime spent on this site, but this pic looks like a good looking dude! No?? Am I going mad?





morph him with a less homeless beard and a better haircut and stuff and I think he could not only not be an incel, but slay on tinder lol


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Aug 13, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Couldn't stick to a calorie deficit lol, was probs lazy and just negative about everything





PingPong said:


> sounds like a weak minded pussy tbh, could of easily improved his looks and mindset.


His problem wasn't looks. It was something other than that. I have looks and it doesn't help me.


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Aug 13, 2021)

africancel said:


> View attachment 1268912
> View attachment 1268913
> 
> 
> View attachment 1268914


Fuck off faggot. He doesn't look like me. You are comparing a nigger to a white man.


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 13, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Fuck off faggot. He doesn't look like me. You are comparing a nigger to a white man.


It might be one your brothers you don't know about tbh.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 13, 2021)

whats his account here? 
tag him


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Aug 13, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> It might be one your brothers you don't know about tbh.


Well then he's a really fucking dumb brother for going er before even looksmaxxing


----------



## wristcel (Aug 13, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Well then he's a really fucking dumb brother for going er before even looksmaxxing


People on facebook saying he'd been on roids for a bit I think.

Either way, maybe he was just too mental cel for looksmaxxing to help him.
If you are a fucking super odd ball (which anyone who goes on a shooting spree is) then you need amnesia level looks to be able to nulify it I tihnk


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 13, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Well then he's a really fucking dumb brother for going er before even looksmaxxing


Won't be Surprised if you go on one too judging by your posts.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Aug 13, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> HE WENT ER!!!!! THATS CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


give me the source of your sig


----------



## wristcel (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Aug 13, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> what's a sig?????????


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Aug 13, 2021)

wristcel said:


> View attachment 1268938


squintmaxxing


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Aug 13, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Won't be Surprised if you go on one too judging by your posts.


No I found a cute white girl tbh


----------



## lutte (Aug 13, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Oh no boyos it's happened.
> Jake Davidson goes on a shooting spree in UK and kills 3 women and 2 men, posted on his YouTube, wonder if he was a member here JFL
> 
> 
> Kennisgeving voor omleiding


is that @JM10


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 13, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> Poor people, they had nothing to do with his problems yet they are dead because this faggot couldn't stand a diet.


Based and weightpilled..we need heroes like him


----------



## wristcel (Aug 13, 2021)

incel mass shooter vs loveislander with a 200 slay count


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (Aug 13, 2021)

Fuck this retard, he was far from real incel looks wise.


----------



## nidus (Aug 13, 2021)

FromNormietoChad said:


> Poor people, they had nothing to do with his problems yet they are dead because this faggot couldn't stand a diet.


Fatcel = volcel
He was around 4-5/10, normie tier, and his failos were easily fixable (lose weight, fix hair + beard, could’ve maybe brought him up to a 6) he just seems whiny and lazy to me


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 13, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


>



EHAT THE FUCK. PRROOF ALIENS ARE REAL


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 13, 2021)

Good job globohomo faggots, now you'll have to face the golem that you created


----------



## fras (Aug 13, 2021)

nidus said:


> Fatcel = volcel
> He was around 4-5/10, normie tier, and his failos were easily fixable (lose weight, fix hair + beard, could’ve maybe brought him up to a 6) he just seems whiny and lazy to m



He was very obviously as autistic as can be, you can tell by just looking at the picture.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 13, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> Fuck this retard, he was far from real incel looks wise.


He's got same eye area as me


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 13, 2021)

fras said:


> He was very obviously as autistic as can be, you can tell by just looking at the picture.


He was solid 4 PSL


----------



## fras (Aug 13, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> He was solid 4 PSL



Doesn’t fix his autism.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Aug 13, 2021)

Dude actually had decent ratios. I can't believe he blamed his inceldom on his weight. What he did was beyond pathetic tbh...


----------



## Patient A (Aug 13, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Couldn't stick to a calorie deficit lol, was probs lazy and just negative about everything


pretty much yeah, he needed purpose but was just too negative to do anything.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 13, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Dude actually had decent ratios. I can't believe he blamed his inceldom on his weight. What he did was beyond pathetic tbh...


Like ER.


----------



## SeiGun (Aug 13, 2021)

fking low motivationcel, could have been just leanmax, he got good base 
wtf wasting potential


----------



## Patient A (Aug 13, 2021)

Yuya Moggershima said:


> Fuck this retard, he was far from real incel looks wise.


It wasn't his looks, he just needed to soft max and do some volunteer work. this must annoy people with genuine deformities e.g. micro jaw, terrible bug eyes. etc.


----------



## Patient A (Aug 13, 2021)

SeiGun said:


> fking low motivationcel, could have been just leanmax, he got good base
> wtf wasting potential


he had good base, it wasn't over it was all in his head, it was within reach. 

He has a better looks base than a lot of people that post in the ratings section.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Aug 13, 2021)

Patient A said:


> It wasn't his looks, he just needed to soft max and do some volunteer work. this must annoy people with genuine deformities e.g. micro jaw, terrible bug eyes. etc.



You think volunteer work is a good outlet for social-maxxing?


----------



## Patient A (Aug 13, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> You think volunteer work is a good outlet for social-maxxing?


yes bro definitely. Theres no invite, you just go there and be nice and help people.


----------



## nidus (Aug 13, 2021)

fras said:


> He was very obviously as autistic as can be, you can tell by just looking at the picture.


He must’ve been a genuine mentalcel tbh, unless you’re at least high tier chadlite autism or just being non NT / extremely high inhib in general will dry pussy fast enough to the point looks are almost completely negated


----------



## Gonthar (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 13, 2021)

He legit mogs ER and AM to oblivion. At least looksmaxxing potential wise.


----------



## zeke714 (Aug 13, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> He was solid 4 PSL


Looks chadlite if leanmaxxed


----------



## zeke714 (Aug 13, 2021)

Mirin his brows


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 13, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> He legit mogs ER and AM to oblivion. At least looksmaxxing potential wise.


AM had a massive jaw bone. But he gave off autistic vibes


----------



## zeke714 (Aug 13, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> Fuck off faggot. He doesn't look like me. You are comparing a nigger to a white man.


He FWHR mogs you


----------



## gamma (Aug 13, 2021)

He could slay in Thailand, being white and not ugly 

My respect goes to deformed ethnic incels who don't go ER


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> He could slay in Thailand, being white and not ugly
> 
> My respect goes to deformed ethnic incels who don't go ER


They are the ones who should tbh


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 13, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> AM had a massive jaw bone. But he gave off autistic vibes



He had a strong lower third but at first glance you wouldn't think he's a Chad because all of his other features are so shit. He had a flat maxilla and he had zero aesthetic qualities to his face.

The midface (eyes, orbitals, maxilla, cheekbones, midface ratio, fwhr) plays a crucial role in how aesthetic a face looks and I would say that a good midface and average lower third trumps the other way around.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 13, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> He had a strong lower third but at first glance you wouldn't think he's a Chad because all of his other features are so shit. He had a flat maxilla and he had zero aesthetic qualities to his face.
> 
> The midface (eyes, orbitals, maxilla, cheekbones, midface ratio, fwhr) plays a crucial role in how aesthetic a face looks and I would say that a good midface and average lower third trumps the other way around.








He looks average at best. Beardfrauding did him well. I have 0 reason to believe this guy is be able to get tinderdates or ioi's IRL. 

Looks incel to me.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Aug 13, 2021)

He was a coward,you need balls to be in true incel's skin
He wasted 6 lives because he couldn't lose weight,he deserves to be ridiculed


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 13, 2021)

@JM10 @Zakamg @FastBananaCEO


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 13, 2021)

N1666 said:


> @JM10 @Zakamg @FastBananaCEO


Couldn't help it


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 13, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Couldn't help it


My news feed is flooded by this fat fuck


----------



## oatmeal (Aug 13, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> He looks average at best. Beardfrauding did him well. I have 0 reason to believe this guy is be able to get tinderdates or ioi's IRL.
> 
> Looks incel to me.


true

still a retard tbh though


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 13, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> AM had a massive jaw bone. But he gave off autistic vibes


who is AM


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 13, 2021)

he looks good to me
nice eye area


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Aug 13, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> he looks good to me
> nice eye area


His eye area is the worst thing about him 
Good lower third though


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Aug 13, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Oh no boyos it's happened.
> Jake Davidson goes on a shooting spree in UK and kills 3 women and 2 men, posted on his YouTube, wonder if he was a member here JFL
> 
> 
> Kennisgeving voor omleiding


low t no bombs or cars involved


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> His eye area is the worst thing about him
> Good lower third though


?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Aug 13, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> ?


The killer has a good jaw but below average eyes


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> The killer has a good jaw but below average eyes


ok... you already said that
why tf u think his eyes are bad?
to me they look good, it was the first thing i noticed when I saw his face

to me the bad traits are 2: he is fat and long philtrum


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Aug 13, 2021)

Eduardo DOV said:


> ok... you already said that
> why tf u think his eyes are bad?
> to me they look good, it was the first thing i noticed when I saw his face
> 
> to me the bad traits are 2: he is fat and long philtrum


They’re too far apart and nct 
His Philtrum is long but his chin is big enough


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 13, 2021)

eyes are good, cat like


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> They’re too far apart and nct
> His Philtrum is long but his chin is big enough


they are not nct. jfl


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 13, 2021)

roped


----------



## Jamesothy (Aug 13, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Oh no boyos it's happened.
> Jake Davidson goes on a shooting spree in UK and kills 3 women and 2 men, posted on his YouTube, wonder if he was a member here JFL
> 
> 
> Kennisgeving voor omleiding


Committing a massacre because you can't lose weight. Thats a new one.


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 13, 2021)

He didn't even have to lose weight. There are men fatter than him that have girlfriends. 

He was just non-NT.


----------



## Gonthar (Aug 13, 2021)

BalkanPig said:


> He was a coward,you need balls to be in true incel's skin
> He wasted 6 lives because he couldn't lose weight,he deserves to be ridiculed


How was he a coward, most incels just rot and don't do anything, it takes a strong person to actually do something and fight against the society that rejects you.


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Aug 13, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> How was he a coward, most incels just rot and don't do anything, it takes a strong person to actually do something and fight against the society that rejects you.


He was weak enough to let himself do something like that,he couldn't cope besides having good base and many opportunities.I despise society as well but its not reason to just shoot everyone,he just killed people that did nothing to him including child.If you seriously want to go rampage then focus on those that threated you like shit,not everyone is awful


----------



## Warlord (Aug 13, 2021)

wristcel said:


> i'm not sure if my mind is now screwed when it comes to judging looks due totime spent on this site, but this pic looks like a good looking dude! No?? Am I going mad?
> View attachment 1268916
> 
> 
> morph him with a less homeless beard and a better haircut and stuff and I think he could not only not be an incel, but slay on tinder lol


Traps and front delts are somewhat developed, implying her tried to go gym.
Probs just a lazy mentalcell with gun


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 13, 2021)

rebs1999 said:


> low t no bombs or cars involved


I mean he's not as angry as ER so


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Aug 13, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> I mean he's not as angry as ER so


Hey bro


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 13, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Hey bro


Hi my Jewish friend


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Aug 13, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> I mean he's not as angry as ER so


still i mean if ur gonna throw ur life away u should do it good u know


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 13, 2021)

Do we know his height, dick size, and, more importantly, whether he had an IG?


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 13, 2021)

There's going to be some nukings.



https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugydpw48WeflNT9NkEx4AaABCQ


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Aug 13, 2021)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> His problem wasn't looks. It was something other than that. I have looks and it doesn't help me.


It’s not looks, yet people refuse to see why he did it. He had autism, and was most likely mentally ill, so he felt outcasted by society and that’s why he did it. It’s that simple, yet people continue to say that the only motive was inceldom, and that if he had gotten laid the problem would be solved, but it most likely wouldn’t. Guys like this are rotten in the brain, they feel wronged or outcasted by society. He could have been good looking, but I’m not really sure getting laid would have done anything to help his situation.

His problems went much deeper than that. He could have been a volcel, was obviously a mentalcel. But the problem lies with the mind of guys like this, and how society treat them. Society claims to want to help outcasted and lonely men, but when things like this happen, normies show their true views on them and go out of their way to call men who have fallen out things like ‘loser’ and stuff like that and express their clear disgust at them, and that does _nothing _to help the situation.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 13, 2021)

Nobagger said:


> It’s not looks, yet people refuse to see why he did it. He had autism, and was most likely mentally ill, so he felt outcasted by society and that’s why he did it. It’s that simple, yet people continue to say that the only motive was inceldom, and that if he had gotten laid the problem would be solved, but it most likely wouldn’t. Guys like this are rotten in the brain, they feel wronged or outcasted by society. He could have been good looking, but I’m not really sure getting laid would have done anything to help his situation.
> 
> His problems went much deeper than that. He could have been a volcel, was obviously a mentalcel. But the problem lies with the mind of guys like this, and how society treat them. Society claims to want to help outcasted and lonely men, but when things like this happen, normies show their true views on them and go out of their way to call men who have fallen out things like ‘loser’ and stuff like that and express their clear disgust at them, and that does _nothing _to help the situation.


I don't really agree. I'm pretty sure that if this guy was getting laid regularly he wouldn't have done it.
Look at how rare those incidents were a couple of decades ago when only the lowest of the low couldn't get pussy.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 13, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> He had a strong lower third but at first glance you wouldn't think he's a Chad because all of his other features are so shit. He had a flat maxilla and he had zero aesthetic qualities to his face.
> 
> The midface (eyes, orbitals, maxilla, cheekbones, midface ratio, fwhr) plays a crucial role in how aesthetic a face looks and I would say that a good midface and average lower third trumps the other way around.


Funnily enough his maxilla wasn't that recessed because he could have had nasolabial folds. I think hie browridge was though.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Aug 13, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> I don't really agree. I'm pretty sure that if this guy was getting laid regularly he wouldn't have done it.
> Look at how rare those incidents were a couple of decades ago when only the lowest of the low couldn't get pussy.


Of course if he was getting laid regularly and from an earlier age he wouldn’t have done it. Note how he didn’t have friends either. Decades ago probably the lowest of the low had some sort of social group, this guy had none. Muh "should have gotten pussy", wouldn’t really solve anything when you are mentally ill with lots ot repressed anger with no friends and haven’t had pussy before. More and more people today are more lonely than ever. He probably felt like an outcast and that’s why he did it. If you get laid regularly and especially from an earlier age, good chance you don’t feel like an outcast. But if you don’t have a social group either then that is also a way to feel like an outcast and be outcasted. He had serious mental health issues and if even if he got pussy later in life he would still be a miserable wreck. The fact that society hates lonely men or vulnerable men with mental health issues doesn’t help either


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 13, 2021)

Nobagger said:


> Of course if he was getting laid regularly and from an earlier age he wouldn’t have done it. Note how he didn’t have friends either. Decades ago probably the lowest of the low had some sort of social group, this guy had none. Muh "should have gotten pussy", wouldn’t really solve anything when you are mentally ill with lots ot repressed anger with no friends and haven’t had pussy before. More and more people today are more lonely than ever. He probably felt like an outcast and that’s why he did it. If you get laid regularly and especially from an earlier age, good chance you don’t feel like an outcast. But if you don’t have a social group either then that is also a way to feel like an outcast and be outcasted. He had serious mental health issues and if even if he got pussy later in life he would still be a miserable wreck. The fact that society hates lonely men or vulnerable men with mental health issues doesn’t help either


Agreed


----------



## Stare (Aug 13, 2021)

Police suspects there was another shooter involved and released a pic of him


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Aug 13, 2021)

Stare said:


> Police suspects there was another shooter involved and released a pic of him


He looks like a legit incel haha


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Aug 13, 2021)

One of chadlite friends today mentioned the black pill and asked me 'bro the shooter had videos I watched about something called the blackpill' JFL this is only gonna bring spotlight on the black pill, normies to chads are gonna invade this site soon


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (Aug 13, 2021)

What a fucking idiot. Hopefully he didn't have an account here. He was not even deformed or ugly, yes maybe not very attractice but DEFINITELY could have gotten a GF in the UK. He's just been a lazy mentally ill fat fuck who took 5 innocent peoples lifes.

It hurts to see shit like this not only because of the suffering of others, but also because such individuals always cast a VERY bad shadow on forums like this. This place here cannot be compared to the fatalist other forums because most people here are not even ugly or KHHV, and it's right now the best place to exchange with other people about surgeries. 

Also it makes me angry because as someone who was REALLY deformed (my ortho was in shock) I need a place like this to exchange about medical stuff and to vent sometimes, but I do not want to be associated by any means with these low IQ subhumans who shoot around, what a fucking cunt.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 13, 2021)

Oml imagine being white having blue eyes and a full head of hair and still fucking it up this hard.

@volcelfatcel if he never found bone coping autism he would’ve loved a perfectly normal life.
This site is for deranged deathnics and bald whites


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 13, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Oml imagine being white having blue eyes and a full head of hair and still fucking it up this hard.
> 
> @volcelfatcel if he never found bone coping autism he would’ve loved a perfectly normal life.
> This site is for deranged deathnics and bald whites


he should have just leaned out tbh
he could have ran pretty boy game

if you're white and incel you're just socially retarded


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 13, 2021)

Acromegaly_Chad said:


> What a fucking idiot. Hopefully he didn't have an account here. He was not even deformed or ugly, yes maybe not very attractice but DEFINITELY could have gotten a GF in the UK. He's just been a lazy mentally ill fat fuck who took 5 innocent peoples lifes.
> 
> It hurts to see shit like this not only because of the suffering of others, but also because such individuals always cast a VERY bad shadow on forums like this. This place here cannot be compared to the fatalist other forums because most people here are not even ugly or KHHV, and it's right now the best place to exchange with other people about surgeries.
> 
> Also it makes me angry because as someone who was REALLY deformed (my ortho was in shock) I need a place like this to exchange about medical stuff and to vent sometimes, but I do not want to be associated by any means with these low IQ subhumans who shoot around, what a fucking cunt.


Legit tbh I’m medically fucked too but then I see this obese faggot who shot up people cos he couldn’t keep the fork down what a fucking degen


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 13, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Legit tbh I’m medically fucked too but then I see this obese faggot who shot up people cos he couldn’t keep the fork down what a fucking degen


gonna shoot up soemthing here since i can't lose weight fast

he is just a retard

white, blue eyes and hair can't be incel


----------



## Qwernity (Aug 13, 2021)

Wwh


PikachuCandy said:


> AM had a massive jaw bone. But he gave off autistic vibes


Who is AM?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 13, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Oml imagine being white having blue eyes and a full head of hair and still fucking it up this hard.


blacks have the most smv now


----------



## Mansea (Aug 13, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Oh no boyos it's happened.
> Jake Davidson goes on a shooting spree in UK and kills 3 women and 2 men, posted on his YouTube, wonder if he was a member here JFL
> 
> 
> Kennisgeving voor omleiding


Oh shit so be careful who you talk to about blackpill now , they will automatically think we're all shooters its begun.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Aug 14, 2021)

Mansea said:


> Oh shit so be careful who you talk to about blackpill now , they will automatically think we're all shooters its begun.











Gunman in Plymouth Mass Shooting First Killed His Mother Before Spree


The 22-year-old gunman in the rare Thursday-evening shooting in a southwest England suburb first shot and killed his mom at her home before taking to the streets. His rampage ended when he turned the gun on himself.




www.google.com





The dude shot his own mother as his first victim so he's was totally fucked mentally to be capable of losing weigt and ascending, mentalcel as everyone has said here


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 14, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Gunman in Plymouth Mass Shooting First Killed His Mother Before Spree
> 
> 
> The 22-year-old gunman in the rare Thursday-evening shooting in a southwest England suburb first shot and killed his mom at her home before taking to the streets. His rampage ended when he turned the gun on himself.
> ...


the whore probably deserved it ngl


----------



## Kmscurry (Aug 14, 2021)

Alek


Qwernity said:


> Wwh
> 
> Who is AM?


 Minassian


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 14, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Gunman in Plymouth Mass Shooting First Killed His Mother Before Spree
> 
> 
> The 22-year-old gunman in the rare Thursday-evening shooting in a southwest England suburb first shot and killed his mom at her home before taking to the streets. His rampage ended when he turned the gun on himself.
> ...


U can get surgery but no surgery for ur autism


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Aug 14, 2021)

Gonthar said:


>



Pathetic faggot


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Aug 14, 2021)

gamma said:


> My respect goes to deformed ethnic incels who don't go ER


wasted potential to not go ER and it really only benefits us if they do go ER 


Acromegaly_Chad said:


> What a fucking idiot. Hopefully he didn't have an account here. He was not even deformed or ugly, yes maybe not very attractice but DEFINITELY could have gotten a GF in the UK. He's just been a lazy mentally ill fat fuck who took 5 innocent peoples lifes.
> 
> It hurts to see shit like this not only because of the suffering of others, but also because such individuals always cast a VERY bad shadow on forums like this. This place here cannot be compared to the fatalist other forums because most people here are not even ugly or KHHV, and it's right now the best place to exchange with other people about surgeries.
> 
> Also it makes me angry because as someone who was REALLY deformed (my ortho was in shock) I need a place like this to exchange about medical stuff and to vent sometimes, but I do not want to be associated by any means with these low IQ subhumans who shoot around, what a fucking cunt.


keep crying. he couldn't cast a worse shadow on this forum no matter what he did. looksmaxxers have always and will always be retards. + we don't even know if those he killed were innocent

and besides, what was this guys height? he doesn't look bad and judging by the way he talks he didn't seem autistic. so something else must have caused it


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Aug 14, 2021)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> wasted potential to not go ER and it really only benefits us if they do go ER


I'm what way does it benefit ppl on this site if more people do go ER? Surely you want as little attention to the blackpill as possible?


----------



## Gonthar (Aug 14, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> Pathetic faggot


It takes a lot of courage to do what he did.All incels fantasize about doing something like this, but very few had the balls to actually do something...


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Aug 14, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> It takes a lot of courage to do what he did.All incels fantasize about doing something like this, but very few had the balls to actually do something...


It takes courage to shoot a 3 year old girl and a bunch of old people in the head?
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAJAJAJAJAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

the average 13 year old that boxes is braver than this miserable subhuman.


----------



## Gonthar (Aug 14, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> It takes courage to shoot a 3 year old girl and a bunch of old people in the head?
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAJAJAJAJAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> the average 13 year old that boxes is braver than this miserable subhuman.


Yes, if you think it's so easy, why don't you go and do it too.


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Aug 14, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Yes, if you think it's so easy, why don't you go and do it too.


Why would I? I’m not a complete subhuman loser. This nigga shot old people and children and you’re acting like he’s some kind of warrior JFL.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 14, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> It takes a lot of courage to do what he did.All incels fantasize about doing something like this, but very few had the balls to actually do something...


Trust me. Incels will eventually get there.


----------



## Gonthar (Aug 14, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> Why would I? I’m not a complete subhuman loser. This nigga shot old people and children and you’re acting like he’s some kind of warrior JFL.


It's the consequences!
You start a shooting spree, you're gonna end up in prison or have to commit suicide, it takes balls to do this.
And btw, you don't have to shoot old people and children - you can go and shoot thugs, bikers, gang members, etc. - whatever you think will make you look tougher, but......do you actually have the courage to do this???


----------



## CFW432 (Aug 14, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> It's the consequences!
> You start a shooting spree, you're gonna end up in prison or have to commit suicide, it takes balls to do this.
> And btw, you don't have to shoot old people and children - you can go and shoot thugs, bikers, gang members, etc. - whatever you think will make you look tougher, but......do you actually have the courage to do this???


Exactly fucking retards apparently can't understand that once you start a spree, it's pretty much over for your life whether you are alive or dead afterwards. Alive, you'll rot in prison for the rest of it. Dead, well... you're dead what else is there to say. It is NOT "cowardly" at all to start one.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 14, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> One of chadlite friends today mentioned the black pill and asked me 'bro the shooter had videos I watched about something called the blackpill' JFL this is only gonna bring spotlight on the black pill, normies to chads are gonna invade this site soon


It's basically AM all over again


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Aug 14, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> It's the consequences!
> You start a shooting spree, you're gonna end up in prison or have to commit suicide, it takes balls to do this.
> And btw, you don't have to shoot old people and children - you can go and shoot thugs, bikers, gang members, etc. - whatever you think will make you look tougher, but......do you actually have the courage to do this???


yeah I agree people use the term coward too broadly, he wasn't a coward at all but he was a pathetic mentally ill asshole


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 14, 2021)

Locationmaxxing would have saved him tbh, he should have read my threads


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Aug 14, 2021)

Nigga if he just had gotten a haircut, trimmed his beard and gymcelled a little, he would have gigachad SMV in South America, would slay gigahot latinas left n right

Such a crazy person...


----------

